# Durvet Iron Dextran dosage



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Peggy Sue and Jean Paul are still alarmingly anemic. I'm considering the Iron Dextran 100 mg/ml from Tractor Supply. What is the dosage for goats and how do I administer it? Orally? SubQ? Thanks!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you done a search on here for dosage? I have not had to use injected iron yet so don't know dosage.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

1cc per 25lbs. I've always used it IM.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 1cc per 25lbs. I've always used it IM.


Thanks, Lacie!

Just to make sure, you use the one from Tractor Supply that's for baby pigs, right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I use a different brand, but it's of the same concentration. All injectable iron is normally labeled for baby pigs, since its one of the regular shots you give them at birth.


----------



## judymayes1957 (Dec 22, 2017)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 1cc per 25lbs. I've always used it IM.


----------



## judymayes1957 (Dec 22, 2017)

thank you


----------

